# Kettenführung 951



## Hansman007 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

fahre nun seit 3 Wochen ein 951 in L. Aktuell montiert ist die E.13 LS.FS. Problem hier bei ist das die untere Rolle zu nahe an der Kettenstrebe ist und so die Kette ständig dagegen knallt. Die Kette hat auch schon den Kettenstrebenschutz "aufgefressen"...
Ich kann die Grundplatte aber nicht mehr weiter zurückdrehen da sie sonst am oberen Teil des Hinterbaus ansteht... 

Was für ein Kefü fahrt ihr an euren 951's? Wer hatte das selbe Problem und wie gelöst?

Mein Gedanke war entweder die LG1+ oder die SRS+ zu montieren da man ja hier die untere Rolle weiter runter setzen kann. So auch in der Anleitung der beiden Produkte vermerkt.

Kleiner Hinweis am Rand... erspart mir irgendwelches gelaber von anderen Bikes!!! Nur 951!!!


----------



## Shocker (12. Juli 2010)

Unsere G2´s sind speziell für Intense gemacht worden und mit einer speziellen Backplatte ausgestattet. Die sind bei uns auf Lager und können mit den Rahmen auch geordert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansman007 (12. Juli 2010)

Gut zu wissen... 
steht leider in keiner deiner Preislisten drin... Holger vom Bikepark Albstadt wird dich kontaktieren...


----------



## swabian (12. Juli 2010)

Andere und ich haben zu diesem Thema schon einiges geschrieben!

Einfach mal nachschauen!


----------



## Hansman007 (12. Juli 2010)

Ok... special 951 MRP G2 im Zulauf... Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MT3ike (13. Juli 2010)

Shocker schrieb:


> Unsere G2´s sind speziell für Intense gemacht worden und mit einer speziellen Backplatte ausgestattet. Die sind bei uns auf Lager und können mit den Rahmen auch geordert werden.



Darf ich mal fragen inwieweit di sich von der normalen G2 unterscheiden?

Ich persönlich fahre di LG1+


----------



## Hansman007 (13. Juli 2010)

Hat er doch geschrieben... eine spezielle Backplate...


----------



## Sigggi24 (5. September 2012)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit der LG1+ am 951!
Hab mir dann dir Silent Guide von Straightline zu gelegt und alle Probleme waren erldigt und sogar die Kettenlinie hat auf einmal perfekt gepasst!


----------



## fiddel (9. April 2013)

moin hat die shaman racing drake schon mal jmd. am 951 verbaut?


----------



## LeonII (28. September 2013)

Hi,

Hat jemand nen link wo ich eine solche Kettenführung für ein 2010er 951 bekomme?
Was ist das eigentlich für ein ISCG standart? Ich habe ein MRP hier rum liegen, Lochkreis ist aber zu klein...


MfG


----------

